# Mehrere Programmiersprachen gleichzeitig lernen



## Kenta1561 (10. Jul 2016)

Hallo,

ich interessiere mich momentan für andere Programmiersprachen als Java (natürlich mag ich Java, ist jetzt nicht so dass ich keine Lust mehr habe), auch wenn ich gerade die Sprache noch lerne und ein Anfänger bin.
Ich habe mal gelesen, dass es gut sei, mehrere Programmiersprachen auf einmal zu lernen, weil man dadurch die guten und die schlechten Seiten einer Sprache erfahren kann und so weiter.
Würdet ihr mir empfehlen, mehrere Programmiersprachen auf einmal zu lernen? Habt ihr das schon einmal gemacht und welche Erfahrungen habt ihr dadurch gesammel? Würde mich einfach mal interessieren.

Falls ihr mir empfehlt, zwei (oder mehrere) Sprachen gleichzeitig zu lernen, ab wann sollte man damit beginnen? Wenn man die eine Sprache mehr oder weniger "perfekt" kann? Wenn man schon fortgeschritten ist? Oder wenn man noch ein "mehr oder weniger" Anfänger ist?
Welche Programmiersprachen sollte man vielleicht lieber nicht parallel lernen?

Es sind viele Fragen auf einmal, ich freue mich sehr über eure Antworten.

LG
Kenta1561


----------



## Kababär (11. Jul 2016)

Also laut anderen und aus eigenen Erfahrungen, würde ich als Anfänger nur eine Sprache lernen und den Fokus wirklich nur auf eine Sprache setzen. Wenn du in Java die Grundlagen kannst und schon einige Projekte gemacht hast und dich sehr sicher mit dem Umgang der Sprache fühlst, so dass du nicht alles im Internet nachgucken musst, dann würde ich anfangen, eine andere Sprache zu lernen.
Denn dann hast du annähernd den Kern von Java verstanden und kennst die Werkzeuge und, ich nenne sie mal Paradigmen, um Java mit anderen Sprachen zu vergleichen.

Da ich erst seit circa 6 Monaten mehr oder weniger intensiv, aber regelmäßig mit Java programmiere und vorher schon hier und da mal, aber mit großen Abstandslücken und ohne Neues, programmiert habe, kann ich dir keinen Zeitraum sagen, der vergehen sollte, bis du eine andere Sprache lernen solltest.
Aber wie bei allem, so gilt auch hier: Es liegt bei der Person selbst, dies zu entscheiden.


----------



## JStein52 (11. Jul 2016)

Nach meiner Erfahrung Kann man das nicht so allgemein sagen. Wenn du genügend Zeit dafür hast kannst du neben Java auch eine oder mehrere andere Sprache erlernen. Du hast dann sogar eher den direkten Vergleich bei den Lerneffekten und wirst öfter denken: aha, da geht das so und dort eben so.  Und ich würde parallel mal Python und C++/C# lernen.


----------



## Baldur (12. Jul 2016)

Also generell finde ich es schon sinnvoll, auch verschiedene Sprachen zu lernen. Programmiersprachen und Frameworks sind ja unsere Werkzeuge. Und wie ein Handwerker verschiedene Werkzeuge für verschiedene Zwecke benutzt, gibts auch Programmiersprachen die für unterschiedliche Zwecke besser geeignet sind.
Falls du in Java noch ziemlich am Anfang bist, ist der Umstieg vielleicht sogar leichter als du denkst. Konstrukte wie if, for, switch, usw gibt es in so gut wie jeder Sprache. Den meisten Lernaufwand hat man später mal eher bei den Standardbibliotheken und Klassenframeworks, die man dann lernen muss. Den Syntax lernt man dann eher nebenbei 

Nützlich wäre sicherlich, die ein oder andere Skriptsprache wie Pyhton zu beherrschen oder z.B. sich Shellskripte mal anzuschauen. Man hat oft genug den Fall, daß man sich irgendeinen Arbeitsprozess mit Skripten automatisieren kann, und wenn man Shellskripte mitsamt den entsprechenden Werkzeugen wie grep, sed, ... beherrscht sind das schon verdammt nützliche Hilfsmittel.

Interessant kanns auch sein, sich mal ein bisschen C/C++ anzuschaun, wobei das vielleicht als Nebenprojekt vielleicht etwas viel ist. Wenn man da auf halber Strecke aufhört und C++ als Java ohne GarbageCollection sieht, weil man sich von Pointern abschrecken lässt, hat man eigentlich kaum was gelernt. Wenn man aber da mal durch ist und die Konzepte aus der Standardbibliothek kennengelernt hat, merkt man auch die Unterschiede zu Java.
Oder warum nicht gleich noch einen Schritt weiter, und mal ein bisschen mit Assembler rumspielen? Ist vielleicht nicht geegnet um damit Anwendungen zu schreiben, aber sicherlich auch lehrreich um etwas besser zu verstehen, was im Prozessor so abgeht.


----------

